# Mwc Watches



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I notice on a certain auction site that "MWC G10" watches are being sold. They are described as having a Swiss movement.

Anyone know anything about them? Are they a 'knock off' trading on the reputation of the CWC, or are they a decent enough make in their own right?

I'm not currently planning on getting one, I'd just like to know in case I'm on the bay late at night after having a few Jamesons' and something cheap comes up.... you know how the story goes....

Rob


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

Just remember that the ETA/ESA 802*, a zero jewel, plastic, non-maintainable quartz, that sells, _*retail*_, for under US$ 6.00 is a Swiss movement!










Just because they say "Swiss Movement" does not equate to "High quality." Even the Swiss can make really cheap stuff if they want to.

_________________

*Although, most of the ETA/ESA 800 series are made in the far east, there are Swiss made versions available.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Check this thread out

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=18076


----------

